

Ask HN: Monetizing a website - chad_strategic

A few years ago I developed a website attempting to generate some adsense revenue and expand my programming skills. It was meant to be fun project, ideally to make a little money. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bestoftheinternets.com&#x2F;<p>When I started in 2011, I didn&#x27;t know much about programming and or SEO, I used twitter to draw traffic. I have made improvements and kind of used it as I&#x27;m also not the best designer...<p>As of right now, the website pulls videos from Youtube API, iphone apps (apple api) and funny or die videos, makes a page for them and then shoots out an tweet about the video. The tweet is sent out to one of my 100 of twitters accounts. I get about 150 clicks a day and have a least half a million videos&#x2F;pages. In addition I have slowly built some SEO credibility. Tweets and videos go out 24 hours a day and I built twitter trending algorithm as well.<p>For a while I was making decent money on adsense, until google shut me down for auto generated content. Since that time I have tried linkshare, chiquta, conjunction junction, amazon, and yesadvertising (&lt;--- they are the worst). But I have failed to generate any significant revenue.<p>The overriding goal has been to make some money and at the same time organize youtube videos and iphone apps based on popularity. Basically, allow an end user to waste time on the internets or to see what is trending. (I completely understand that I&#x27;m not revolutionizing the internet, or making social more personable or solving world problems...)<p>I&#x27;m trying to figure out a way to make this sight more profitable. Either I&#x27;m looking for a growth hacker, business partner, someone that wants to buy the site, I&#x27;m pretty open to suggestions.<p>Ideally, I need figure out what to do with the site as I can&#x27;t seem to let go and I have other profitable (but slightly less exciting) projects.<p>Thanks.<p>(Here is a link to iphone apps: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bestoftheinternets.com&#x2F;trending&#x2F;apps&#x2F;?cat=Finance)
======
mod
This isn't exactly what you're asking for, but maybe it'll spur some kind of
thought:

[https://gist.github.com/ndarville/4295324](https://gist.github.com/ndarville/4295324)

